# 1970 back up light switch?



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I searched the forum first but could not find answer. I have a 1970 GTO with 455 and 4 speed. The reverse lights do not work. The bulbs are good. Where is the back up switch located for my year? Is it down connected to the tranny somewhere? Or is it in the steering column? I have really checked around before posting this so i really appreciate your help.
If anyone has a picture of this it would be helpful. I have been under the car and really tried to find this thing.
Thanks, Shane


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it an automatic? On the floor? On the column? 4-speed?


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

It is a 4 speed manual on the floor.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Shane,

The best I can tell is the switch mounts on top of the steering column and it is in the same location as the column shift automatic neutral safety switch.

4 speed back up switch










Automatic Neutral safety/back up switch


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, Sorry to not quite understand, when you say "mounts on top of the steering column", do you mean inside the interior, i take my steering column apart and this switch is actually in the column somewhere? 
Ok, thanks for your help if you see this reply. I will be working on it today. Later, Shane


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The switch is inside the car, on top of the steering column just before it goes thru the firewall.


----------



## RabidPriest (Aug 6, 2008)

that switch is triggerend by some linkage conected to the steering column on the engine side of the firewall and then down to the transmission. I couldn't figure out why my back up lights were not working till I realized the linkage was missing...hahaha...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL! I've had my 70 GTO for 13 years, and the back up lights have never worked! LOL!

mac


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> LOL! I've had my 70 GTO for 13 years, and the back up lights have never worked! LOL!
> 
> mac


I just got mine working last year after close to 15 yrs not working. It`s SOOO nice to have them working as I back into the shed though!


----------

